# Serving music and pictures from Unix?



## bobdrad (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out whether there exists any Unix-based code for serving music and pictures to Tivo. The APIs are Java, which means they ought to work anywhere, right? My only "up all the time" servers are Linux and Solaris based, and that's where all my music and photos are stored. Is there such an application written? Is it possible to write one? Is HME the right API for this?

Thanks for answering my newbie question - trying to get up to speed here.


----------



## pfunky (Sep 15, 2006)

Search for Galleon.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

So did you try out Galleon?

_edit:_ nevermind, I found your other thread.


----------

